# What's inside a boy?



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

for the benefit of those interested to learn, please vote


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Barry bin Laden said:


> WTF? That sounds creepy


if youve never wondered, then please go back to your land of the uncreepy, I'll make sure to stay out


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there are organs or something. i could be wrong.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

@splendidbob have you been drinking cough syrup again?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> I'm pretty sure there are organs or something. i could be wrong.


please vote the option that corresponds


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Snips and snails and puppy dog tails. 

At least, that's what I hear.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

pied vert said:


> if youve never wondered, then please go back to your land of the uncreepy, I'll make sure to stay out


Apologies I didn't realise it was a poll, thought it was just a random question.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@pied vert we actually get _really_ strong cough syrup here in the UK. I would only take such things though if I had a qualifying cough, I am a responsible and wholesome adult.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A prostate that'll grow twice in size in his teens with a second growth in his mid 20s that won't stop


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

So A never-ending math equation and A well of water in the process of being emptied with an eyedropper.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

nubly said:


> So A never-ending math equation and A well of water in the process of being emptied with an eyedropper.


:lol


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

nubly said:


> A prostate that'll grow twice in size in his teens with a second growth in his mid 20s that won't stop


:lol

Vitamin D3 is good for preventing prostrate cancer. I take it for general health, 5000IUdaily, used to get 3-4 colds and frequent chest infections, now I very rarely get ill in the 4 years or so since taking it.

Healthy Origins is a quality brand, cheap too. Vitamin D3 supplementation is essential for SA hermits and all other hermits!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spiders


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

"Constantly renewing warm unsweetened porridge"

There's a dirty joke in there somewhere, I think...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

nubly said:


> A prostate that'll grow twice in size in his teens with a second growth in his mid 20s that won't stop


That reminds me, I need to book into the doctors for my "health check". Been forgetting since November. I happen to know what "health check" is code for at my age . Ho hum.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

@Barakiel voting for everything nullifies your vote


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Well.....


If he's young....


then he's young, dumb and full of...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

worms and germs and thoughts about girls' bums


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to take a decidedly mathematical monist view and say that its never ending mathematical equations


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey. I don't appreciate all the assumptions being made about my sex. That's enough. 

Now I'm going to get a posse of other sas feminazis together. To whine and stomp our feet and cry forever. You pigs. Feminazis unite!

After all. I'm just a boy. Standing in front of a girl. Asking her to love me. 

*wipes tear from eye*

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

novalax said:


> I'm going to take a decidedly mathematical monist view and say that its never ending mathematical equations


"A well of water in the process of being emptied with an eyedropper" is actually directly taken from The Phantom Tollbooth :b


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pied vert said:


> "A well of water in the process of being emptied with an eyedropper" is actually directly taken from The Phanton Tollbooth :b


lol I thought that one was oddly poetic and comforting. I realllllllly need to get my hands on another copy and read it again. I'm glad that it seems to have made a positive impression on you!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I like seeing all the choices. They make a nice unexpected assortment. Right now, this boy needs to say undiscovered music genres. In an hour or two I'll be asking if anything is really inside anything which refers to your last choice only I'd substitute a 6'5 HP commerical water pump for the eyedropper. :blank


----------



## mmco (Jul 23, 2016)

firestar said:


> Snips and snails and puppy dog tails.
> 
> At least, that's what I hear.


That's SEXIST!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

*salty porridge


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

kesker said:


> I like seeing all the choices. They make a nice unexpected assortment. Right now, this boy needs to say undiscovered music genres. In an hour or two I'll be asking if anything is really inside anything which refers to your last choice only I'd substitute a 6'5 HP commerical water pump for the eyedropper. :blank


What's inside a boy?
Somethin's tellin me Freud would have to take a steroid,
to find what's in that void.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

blood


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A little bit of girl is in every boy .
Or was that a whole lot of boy trying to get into every girl . 
Meh 
I'll just say umm
A whole lot of bull**** to get you in the sack .


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Grog said:


> A little bit of girl is in every boy .
> Or was that a whole lot of boy trying to get into every girl .
> Meh
> I'll just say umm
> A whole lot of bull**** to get you in the sack .


If BS means cryptic, roundabout foreplay, then yesss that's the best way to get in the sack.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A broken typewriter and a calcified noose.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

None of the above. I am getting scientifical and proclaiming that boys are filled with organs, blood, bones, and cells.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

piss and vinegar?

bile?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Macs & Quarter pounders. Oh yeah, and pizza.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread sexist?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

novalax said:


> I'm going to take a decidedly mathematical monist view and say that its never ending mathematical equations


:lol - Yes, and more

Snips and snails and puppy dog tails.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - Yes, and more
> 
> Snips and snails and puppy dog tails.


ah, but the mathematical monist would say those are nothing more than the math that governs them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

novalax said:


> ah, but the mathematical monist would say those are nothing more than the math that governs them


 Yep - full of equations, integrations, derivations, and variables. :lol


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep - full of equations, integrations, derivations, and variables. :lol


lol now you're getting it!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

pied vert said:


> @Barakiel voting for everything nullifies your vote


Voting for everything is simply a profound observation that a boy's imagination can contain all these things and more.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Guts. And black stuff. And about fifty slim jims.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone knows this! Frogs and snails and puppy dog tails! The older they get it turns into bugs, slime, guts and green stuff! Boys are grosss! Ewwwwww


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not sure if I count as a boy any more, but it's about to be a mixture of steak and kidney pie and chav juice.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Not sure if I count as a boy any more, but it's about to be a mixture of steak and kidney pie and chav juice.


Did you juice the chavs yourself? :O


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Red October said:


> Did you juice the chavs yourself? :O


:O

:yes


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

idk, the first thing the comes to mind is semen and sperm, but that option isn't available. I'll go with "Every genre of music that hasn't yet been discovered."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ima boy filled with syzzurp


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

All of these choices seem fitting for a predating pedophile.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

"_Every genre of music that hasn't yet been discovered_" Man, these boys are always surprising me, it's okay tho, I always seem to fall for their music anyway.


----------

